# Need everyones valuable advice.....



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

*Which car should my mate get???*​
Golf 1.6FSI25.88%Mini Cooper S2573.53%Toyota Celica 1.8VVTi720.59%


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

....right then me pal is looking to change her boring Ford Fiesta for something with a little more ooomph.

so then, the choice - please vote now!!

Thanks

Ps If anyone else could suggest a motie in the Â£14 - Â£18K bracket that maybe good then please feel free to suggest it.

8)


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Got Golf as a second car! Its just that!  great for family days out! shopping, Lugging stuff to tip etc! But No ooommphh 

How about a Honda Civic type R-pretty quick! 

HTH


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wee bit of valuable advice - this is an Other Marques thread rather than being plopped in main.


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

saint said:


> Wee bit of valuable advice - this is an Other Marques thread rather than being plopped in main.


ooooooooooo; hand bags [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

new or second-hand? open top or not?

loads of options out there fella.... will put my thinking cap on...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Seat Leon Cupra Wotsit Fingy.

Or, if you fancy it, you can find GREAT deals on Renault Megane Sport(maybe even the Trophy version)


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

M T Pickering said:


> Got Golf as a second car! Its just that!  great for family days out! shopping, Lugging stuff to tip etc! But No ooommphh
> 
> How about a Honda Civic type R-pretty quick!
> 
> HTH


pollups! meant to put that on the poll too!

can i add it to the list now?


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

thejepster said:


> new or second-hand? open top or not?
> 
> loads of options out there fella.... will put my thinking cap on...


i'm being told, not open top but either new or old, ain't fussed just pretty new and quick.

Classic quote "oh and cheap insurance too" :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

jampott said:


> Seat Leon Cupra Wotsit Fingy.
> 
> Or, if you fancy it, you can find GREAT deals on Renault Megane Sport(maybe even the Trophy version)


We picked up our Cupra R (225bhp) this weekend. Goes like stink <flame suit on> and it feels so much more nimble than our TT (probably the 200 kg weight saving and sharper steering). I feel we'll be having a few arguments over who takes which car in the morning :roll: Highly recommended.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

boxsters-stink said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Wee bit of valuable advice - this is an Other Marques thread rather than being plopped in main.
> ...


You obviously deleted yours


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ive got friends with both Civic Type R's and Cupra Sport..Must say that the Seat is great, looks fantastic too. I had Cooper S briefly once, I wouldnt recommend it! :wink:


----------



## nikxl (Jul 24, 2005)

Cooper S - best all round package for fun I've had in a car but you will end up on first name terms with your local petrol station.

Get a Cooper S Works ex demo if you can nothing in the same price bracket will come close driving fun plus free servicing for up to 8 years


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Cooper s is fairly unbeatable for its combination of fun, performance and residuals. The ride on run flats, is so bad though, that i never drive the wifes without a gun pointed to my head.


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

no way the mini is winning    its the Toyota for me


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

saint said:


> boxsters-stink said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


and ur Mom :lol:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

is your pal a girl? If so go for the mini


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

jgray said:


> is your pal a girl? If so go for the mini


well looks like they're smuggling two big balloons under their jumper so i'd say yes.

Mini seems the favourite, s'prised more haven't suggested the Type R


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

boxsters-stink said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > is your pal a girl? If so go for the mini
> ...


That's because we're TT drivers and by nature poseurs and go for the better looking car despite the other one being quicker. :roll:

Before Tim steps in.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

boxsters-stink said:


> Ps If anyone else could suggest a motie in the Â£14 - Â£18K bracket that maybe good then please feel free to suggest it.
> 
> 8)


TT


----------

